# Cooking Class in Hong Kong



## yanng (Feb 26, 2017)

I would like to learn how to do chinese dishes. Are there any cooking school recommendation? I find Hong Kong Travelicious Market and Cooking Tour online, are they good?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

yanng said:


> I would like to learn how to do chinese dishes. Are there any cooking school recommendation? I find Hong Kong Travelicious Market and Cooking Tour online, are they good?


Cooking Schools: Chopsticks Cooking Centre: 2000s Archive : gourmet.com

I don't know whether Chopsticks Cooking Centre is still on the go or not, but I have read a number of books written by Cecilia Au-Yang. 

Chopsticks Cooking Centre


----------

